# Holiday snaps!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We arrived home this morning from our week away in a holiday cottage in the high peaks. The weather was kind to us and our cottage was in a great spot. Tilly had the time of her life! She had at least a 6 mile walk every day (10 miles one day!) and enjoyed a couple of pub lunches too. She was angelic.

Here we are sat in the car waiting to go (she was clipped onto her seatbelt in the back once we set off)



Our lovely view


Exhausted outside a pub after an 8 mile walk!


Easter Sunday! Just like Ralph and Ruby, Tilly had her own doggy Easter egg 




Enjoying a rest at the top of a biiig hill


Looking soggy post-hike (she has a stone in her mouth, which is why she looks a bit gormless. She has a stone obsession!)


Pooped! lying on the back of the sofa (her favourite place) after a long day of fresh air!


I think it will take her (and me!) a couple of days to recuperate following aaaall that fresh air. A lovely break though, and one that made me feel very proud of my lovely girl scampering around the peaks, and lying beautifully in pubs cafes 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw glad you had a lovely lovely time 

Pictures are great and Tilly is such a star! I'm not sure my two would sit so well in a pub


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tilly is so beautiful. I'm so glad you had such a good time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tilly is so cute love her looking at her Easter egg Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful pictures puts me in the mood for my own dog friendly holiday.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I nearly forgot - here she is packing her suitcase before we went  I have one of her asleep under a pub table too.... I'll find it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics Rachel - glad you all had a nice time, it looks fab - lucky with the weather too!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What lovely pictures - lucky dog and owners. I'm glad you had such a wonderful time.

Whereabouts in the Peaks were you? It made me feel homesick, we lived near Glossop for 7 years and I loved long dogs walks over my bleak heather covered Peaks.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad you all had a lovely time! What a good girl Tilly was eh? And how was the morning sickness? We've given Poppy a _lot_ of practise with pubs  but she's not reached the 'have a rest' stage yet, she's a raging diva demanding everyone's attention and pulling to the furthest reach of the lead to stay away from us, her abusers  Sometimes she just sits and barks at us with a mischief face, it's so very relaxing


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We weren't far from glossop, Marzi. The cottage was just outside hayfield and New Mills - it was a lovely spot.


I've not been sick since an embarrassing incident involving Starbucks and a selfridges bag Marion! I've been updating my blog a couple of times a week, so feel free to go on and have a read:
Http://charlottemurphy88.wix.com/bisforbaby

Here's Tilly chilling out under a pub table. She even managed to find a little chin rest


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the chin rest Molly does it all the time under the computer chair


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh I'm so glad you all had a lovely time! What a good girl Tilly was eh? And how was the morning sickness? We've given Poppy a _lot_ of practise with pubs  but she's not reached the 'have a rest' stage yet, she's a raging diva demanding everyone's attention and pulling to the furthest reach of the lead to stay away from us, her abusers  Sometimes she just sits and barks at us with a mischief face, it's so very relaxing


This made me laugh I would never take Molly to a pub cause I know she would embarrass me She would jump on every person in the place


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> We weren't far from glossop, Marzi. The cottage was just outside hayfield and New Mills - it was a lovely spot.
> 
> 
> I've not been sick since an embarrassing incident involving Starbucks and a selfridges bag Marion! I've been updating my blog a couple of times a week, so feel free to go on and have a read:
> ...


She looks really cafe au lait here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> We weren't far from glossop, Marzi. The cottage was just outside hayfield and New Mills - it was a lovely spot.
> 
> 
> I've not been sick since an embarrassing incident involving Starbucks and a selfridges bag Marion! I've been updating my blog a couple of times a week, so feel free to go on and have a read:
> ...


My best friend used to live in hayfield, it is a lovely place. The grouse used to be a lovely local - then it turned into an Indian or Chinese 
And the waltzing weasel - what a fab name!
And I think it's the George down by the river?? 
Your baby bump is positively blooming - I will see if I can get a pic of my bump - and I will challenge you to beat it!!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wonderful pics glad you had a great time. You are adventurous. (When my daughter found out she was pregnant she immediately became this delicate flower!!) My two are good as gold in a pub, probably because when we get time off that is the first place we head Tilly is so gorgeous.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fabulous pictures  really capture her character. Looks like a great time was had by all!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

arlo said:


> Wonderful pics glad you had a great time. You are adventurous. (When my daughter found out she was pregnant she immediately became this delicate flower!!) My two are good as gold in a pub, probably because when we get time off that is the first place we head Tilly is so gorgeous.


I did lots of exercise before I was pregnant, and was doing a lot until I found out at 6 weeks! I took it easy until about a week ago (although was still walking 3 miles most days with Tilly) but I've just started running again - just slowed down the pace and shortened the distance. I really want to keep my fitness up! My midwife said that if you're used to exercising, it's more beneficial to keep it up - just a lower intensity - than to stop.

Ruth she is so light now! If you look at the pic where she's lying down with her Easter egg, her back is so silvery. And on the first pic, you can see all the white bits on her face x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos of the gorgeous Tilly and huge :congrats: on your baby news!!! 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It really is best for you if you can keep it up, when the time comes hopefully baby will come sprinting out Are you planning on finding out what *** it is on your 20 week scan? So exciting. Tillys coat does looks great, I think Savannah may go a similar colour when she has her first groom next month.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I did lots of exercise before I was pregnant, and was doing a lot until I found out at 6 weeks! I took it easy until about a week ago (although was still walking 3 miles most days with Tilly) but I've just started running again - just slowed down the pace and shortened the distance. I really want to keep my fitness up! My midwife said that if you're used to exercising, it's more beneficial to keep it up - just a lower intensity - than to stop.
> 
> Ruth she is so light now! If you look at the pic where she's lying down with her Easter egg, her back is so silvery. And on the first pic, you can see all the white bits on her face x


You're an amazing pregnant lady! Keep it up and your baby will be calm and you birth will be smooth I'm sure. It really really helps. Get in to the pool too 

Tilly is beautiful!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

arlo said:


> It really is best for you if you can keep it up, when the time comes hopefully baby will come sprinting out Are you planning on finding out what *** it is on your 20 week scan? So exciting. Tillys coat does looks great, I think Savannah may go a similar colour when she has her first groom next month.


We're actually having an early gender scan next Friday - I'm so impatient, I just want to know what it is!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> We're actually having an early gender scan next Friday - I'm so impatient, I just want to know what it is!


Lottie!!!! You should wait & have a surprise!
Do you open your Christmas presents early?? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Well the way I see it is that it's either going to be a surprise now, a surprise at 20 weeks or a surprise at 40 weeks - this way we get the surprise sooner!

I'm a control freak - I've already picked out from the next website what outfit I will buy first if it's a boy/girl

X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Well the way I see it is that it's either going to be a surprise now, a surprise at 20 weeks or a surprise at 40 weeks - this way we get the surprise sooner!
> 
> I'm a control freak - I've already picked out from the next website what outfit I will buy first if it's a boy/girl
> 
> X


Haha - that's true! It will be a lovely surprise, then you can pick names etc.
The shopping is brilliant - you just don't know how many gadgets and gizmos you NEED to make life easier.
Check out jojo mama bebe x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I wondered about doing a name thread on here.... You know how new owners ask for name inspiration for puppies? I need inspiration for my new skin puppy! Me and my OH are terrible at agreeing on names.

We went pram shopping this morning - I love prams!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I wondered about doing a name thread on here.... You know how new owners ask for name inspiration for puppies? I need inspiration for my new skin puppy! Me and my OH are terrible at agreeing on names.
> 
> We went pram shopping this morning - I love prams!!


Ha! Have you seen the eccleston girl with all her bling prams??
Do you like funky names, traditional, way out there names?
Here is me and my bump...... See if you can beat it!! 
Still had at least 4 weeks to go & went 2 weeks over..... Bless little billy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha! Have you seen the eccleston girl with all her bling prams??
> Do you like funky names, traditional, way out there names?
> Here is me and my bump...... See if you can beat it!!
> Still had at least 4 weeks to go & went 2 weeks over..... Bless little billy


Oh my gosh, that's huge! I'm 16 weeks and have next to no bump, except when I have a full bladder.

I like timeless names that aren't too boring. My favourite boys names are Henry, Noah (maybe a bit too fashionable?) Bobby, Louis/Louie and for a girl I love Amelie (OH says no) and Eva.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Was billy a big baby? Or was your bump all water?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Amelie, what ever you call them, their friends will shorten their name and give them a nickname. Noah would be no! You'll be saying a lot of that at toddling stage lol! No no!! 
Ha billy was 8llb 8oz - so not big & not small. X


----------



## Amykathleen1981 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks fab, we had our first poo friendly holiday in the peaks last year, I think it's a fantastic place to take doggies  pleased you had a lovely time


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh wow that is so exciting you can find out next Friday Just keep going through names and you may get that moment when one just clicks. Personally I never get the point some people make that they need to see the baby before naming it to see what it looks like? All babies and just squishy bundles of joy and you have so much to do and are so tired in the weeks following the birth that it is harder to think straight then. Next do have some lovely baby stuff, I bet baby will have a bulging wardrobe before they arrive


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a lovely looking holiday! We had names all picked out and then changed them literally minutes after the babies were born.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hayfield - lovely...

Baby, exciting! 

I waited until mine were born, but I knew in my heart exactly who they were before they arrived - I prepared myself for Jacob being a girl, in case I was wrong - but I wasn't. The other two I trusted my instincts.

Hope next Friday goes well, it will be wonderful (I hope you will be sharing what you discover!!!)


----------

